
Yelp Makes Changes in Response to Small-Business Owners - NYTimes - Goosey
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/04/06/yelp-makes-changes-to-appease-small-business-owners/
======
jamesbritt
Earlier discussion here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1243815>

